# top pick for DCC



## TrainTex (Jan 12, 2013)

I am just starting out and i am not sure to go dc or dcc. What is the top brands for starting out that will alow me to expand as i grow


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Top two choices, Digitrax Zephyr Extra or NCE Power Cab.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

If you are just starting out and will ever expand to more than one train running at a time. IMHO DCC is the best way to go. I was DC before there was DCC. I will not go back


----------



## TrainTex (Jan 12, 2013)

NIMT said:


> Top two choices, Digitrax Zephyr Extra or NCE Power Cab.


Between thoes are there plusses and minus of thoes.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

nce is full walk around throttle, digitrax starts with a fixed cab.

i got the digitrax because it looks cool. haha.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

For DCC I go with the Digitrax hands down because of the expandability and complementing componets!
You can add in many different throttles (Corded, IR and radio), boosters, switch machine controllers, power management, block detection, signal controllers, reverse loop controllers...and on and on all connected and talking together!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

... because it looks cool... ^ and that stuff. haha


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I use Digitrax because it had the features I wanted. Plus others in the area use Digitrax so I can take my throttles to their railroads and use them in operating sessions.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

All the above, plus I wanted the Locobuffer.

Laptop and iPhone control of DCC.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I when with Digitrax for all of the reasons above.


----------



## CircusFreakGritz (Oct 27, 2010)

I went with an NCE PowerCab and overall I am happy with it. I was told that it can be expanded (just like Digitrax), but I am not sure to what extent. I will say that I am NOT a fan of the way the throttle is designed, though. I operate trolleys and transit equipment, and frequent starts and stops are a pain using the PowerCab. I kind of wish I bought a Digitrax sometimes, either the Zephr with the large dial or the more expensive system. Their more expensive systems' throttles have TWO knobs, so you can easily control two trains at once! Again, would have been great for a trolley layout.

Oh, also, the Digitrax Zephyr (starter set) has 3 amps of power and costs around $180. The NCE PowerCab only has 2 amps and costs around $155. I think it's worth $25 more for that extra power.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

CircusFreakGritz said:


> Oh, also, the Digitrax Zephyr (starter set) has 3 amps of power and costs around $180. The NCE PowerCab only has 2 amps and costs around $155. I think it's worth $25 more for that extra power.


He's another little stab at ya, You can get the Zephyr xtra for $160 if you know where to look.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> He's another little stab at ya, You can get the Zephyr xtra for $160 if you know where to look.


And that's not Far at all


----------



## TrainTex (Jan 12, 2013)

CircusFreakGritz said:


> I went with an NCE PowerCab and overall I am happy with it. I was told that it can be expanded (just like Digitrax), but I am not sure to what extent. I will say that I am NOT a fan of the way the throttle is designed, though. I operate trolleys and transit equipment, and frequent starts and stops are a pain using the PowerCab. I kind of wish I bought a Digitrax sometimes, either the Zephr with the large dial or the more expensive system. Their more expensive systems' throttles have TWO knobs, so you can easily control two trains at once! Again, would have been great for a trolley layout.
> 
> Oh, also, the Digitrax Zephyr (starter set) has 3 amps of power and costs around $180. The NCE PowerCab only has 2 amps and costs around $155. I think it's worth $25 more for that extra power.


I thought you could controll 2 trains at once I thought that was the advantage to DCC


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

TrainTex said:


> I thought you could controll 2 trains at once I thought that was the advantage to DCC


The Digitrax Zephyr will control up to 20 trains at once (assuming they all sip power at just 150mA each  )

But I think Gritz was talking about:










2 dials on 1 controller.


----------



## TrainTex (Jan 12, 2013)

feldon30 said:


> The Digitrax Zephyr will control up to 20 trains at once (assuming they all sip power at just 150mA each  )
> 
> But I think Gritz was talking about:
> 
> ...


Oh thank you


----------



## TrainTex (Jan 12, 2013)

feldon30 said:


> The Digitrax Zephyr will control up to 20 trains at once (assuming they all sip power at just 150mA each  )
> 
> But I think Gritz was talking about:
> 
> ...


Oh thank you. How maney can the NEC do at once?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

theoretically the same IIRC, it can handle 20 addresses too. Although like Sean mentioned, to get 20 engines at once they'd have to use almost zero power each.

Realistically, I've read ( not tried), both the base digitrax and nce can run about 3-6 engines at once. stock. It all depends on individual engine power draw. sound engines require more power, so it might be 3 sound engines vs 6 non sound engines. 
YMMV.


----------



## TrainTex (Jan 12, 2013)

broox said:


> theoretically the same IIRC, it can handle 20 addresses too. Although like Sean mentioned, to get 20 engines at once they'd have to use almost zero power each.
> 
> Realistically, I've read ( not tried), both the base digitrax and nce can run about 3-6 engines at once. stock. It all depends on individual engine power draw. sound engines require more power, so it might be 3 sound engines vs 6 non sound engines.
> YMMV.


 I see that NCE has a 5 or I think a 10 amp system. is that am up grade or a compleatly difrent system


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It can be either.
NCE has a Powercab and a Procab, The Powercab is a all in one handheld, where the Pro cab is a Throttle and a Command station/ Booster.
Digitrax has many differnt levels and features.
From the bottom: Wathers trainman controller (Full DCC and Expandable too) to the top, DCS200 8amp system Duplex radio control.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

me personially I prefer Digitrax (seems that is what most around where I live use) and since I can go to three different stores and grab the digitrax chips and what not for low cost it makes things simple.


----------



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

this forum makes me want to trade my pro cab for a digitrax


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

trashman said:


> this forum makes me want to trade my pro cab for a digitrax


It's easy to get buyer's remorse reading forums. 

How big is your layout?
How much do you intend to expand in the next 3-5 years?
Does your controller suit your needs now?
Do you have a local club layout or a local club with lots of people who use one type of booster setup over another?
I know folks who have dealt with both Digitrax and NCE and swear by the NCE. Each has their positives and negatives.


----------



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

Havn't built layout yet, looking to build about 4x12. Still in the thinking stage, I have track,loco's,and everything I need to go dcc or dc. I do have 4 dcc engines and about 6 dc


----------

